# Entrance Bench #1



## Don Kondra (May 17, 2018)

Wood is Quilted Maple, fabric is hand woven by Jane Evans...




Bobs bench by Don Kondra, on Flickr




Bobs bench front by Don Kondra, on Flickr

Cheers, Don


----------



## Jeff15 (May 18, 2018)

Nice shots


----------



## smoke665 (May 18, 2018)

One should never photograph a piece of such artistic quality, the competition between photograph and subject is to great!. Bob crafted a beautiful piece of functional art.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 18, 2018)

Nice looking piece. My cat would be all over that.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 19, 2018)

That maple belongs on a guitar neck!


----------



## tirediron (May 19, 2018)

Lovely!


----------



## zulu42 (May 20, 2018)

very nice work on all accounts


----------



## shane.haumpton (May 20, 2018)

Love it!


----------

